# Need a little help on my Hublot



## azcruz (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi folks, I've been lurking in this site for more than a year already, but when I saw the Hublot section, I decided to register.

I have an old Hublot that I like a lot, it has reference 1581 and this is her photo










I'd like to ask a few questions-

1. What is the movement inside this watch?
2. Where can I buy a replacement rubber strap? (The Hublot AD where I live is new and they're grappling for information)
3. Since the strap is pre-cut, what are the lenghts available?
4. My local AD is charging me US$280 for a set of hands and "overhaul." Is that a fair price?

Thank you very much.


----------



## mikemargolis (Nov 14, 2009)

I am checking, hope to have an answer on Monday.


----------



## azcruz (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank you sir.

Sent from my Liquid using Tapatalk


----------



## mikemargolis (Nov 14, 2009)

As to your questions:

1. What is the movement inside this watch? Your watch houses an ETA 2892
2. Where can I buy a replacement rubber strap? (The Hublot AD where I live is new and they're grappling for information) Any Hublot AD can help you.
3. Since the strap is pre-cut, what are the lenghts available? They come in 5mm increments, and the length is written on the back of your strap now.
4. My local AD is charging me US$280 for a set of hands and "overhaul." Is that a fair price?


----------



## azcruz (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank you so much for the reply, sir!

I finally got information from both the local (Watch Check-Lucerne) and Singapore AD of Hublot (Hour Glass), about the strap. Mine says 152 10 72 and finally figured out that 72 is the lenght. I did some fitting yesterday with the local AD's available straps and they're too long (152 10 80). I will just place an order for my size.


----------

